# Stopover with pool between Sagunt and Zaragoza please?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Travelling from Benidoleig to Zaragoza today. Can anyone recommend a nice stopover with pool somewhere between Sagunt and Zaragoza please?

Many thanks

Lucy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are few and far between aires inland Spain. There is one in Zaragosa but we rejected it as being dirty and smelly, noisey and vulnerable. We went another 15 miles to Cascante, where the Aire is beside a swimming pool. N41`59.670 W001`41.275 on my TomTom.

Cheers 

Alan


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We are at a lovely site at Calatayuid on the A2/E90 255km. It's between Zaragoza and Madrid

It is quiet,has lovely views and a swimming pool. Not at all busy yet. 

Three nights for the price of two. We've paid 47 00 for two nights with electricity as we have to move on tomorrow. 

Val


----------

